# Going to steal this one from my mom..



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Cute face. He looks a smidge thin to me, and there is something about his right front foot that bugs me a little. I'm not really good at confo stuff yet, but I'm learning.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sure he could go english or western, he looks like a kind little guy. He needs more weight, he looks in first stage emaciation.


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

His right heel looks very short to me, though it may be the position in the gross, and his toes look a bit long. He'll look much better with his toesies done and groceries.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a cute mover and I can definitely see him going english.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like him. With groceries and muscling, he's going to be lovely!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

he needs a black saddle and a masked rider HA HA :lol:


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool! Glad you guys like him. I can't wait for him to get some more weight on him, and to get a better farrier to his feet-- the one my mom uses doesn't tolerate horses (or ponies) that won't stand still, so he gave up and said "I ain't doing nothin till you get him trained. He ain't never had his back feet picked up." But after an hour or so of working he was okay... I think he's just been allowed to get away with too much at his old owner's.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I quite like him. He has a kind look to him. Some groceries, probably worming, foot work and building up, and I think he'll be a really handsome little fellow. Now, do we help name him?

Lizzie


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Such a cute mover. Youre not bad for not knowing what youre doing. Lol.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I quite like him. He has a kind look to him. Some groceries, probably worming, foot work and building up, and I think he'll be a really handsome little fellow. Now, do we help name him?
> 
> Lizzie



My mom named him Mellow Yellow, but I've been calling him Mellow. Not sure if it accurately describes his temperament, but I like it. If I do get him, though, I'll need to come up with a "show name" for him, since all my critters have barn names and show names.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Leahrene said:


> Such a cute mover. Youre not bad for not knowing what youre doing. Lol.


Thanks! I've only ridden English once or twice in my whole life, and both times were mini lessons with a trainer friend of mine. Unfortunately she moved across the country and I haven't been able to find someone else to teach me since.. at least not for free! :lol:


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you guys see this, what color would you say he is? He's got a white blaze that you can barely see, and some white patches like a paint on his body, too. I wanted to say a cremello paint, but I don't know what the qualifications are for that.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing... why do people always associate posting solely with English riding? I ride western and post at the trot... everyone I know does too... it's just a lingering question in my mind...


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

i guess I do because I was never taught to post in Western-- I was always taught to sit relaxed in the saddle when I showed. Of course, once I stopped showing I'd stand in the saddle for a trot because it hurt like heck sometimes


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

lots to like about this little guy. i really like his hock set and legs look clean. a little narrow through chest for my liking but he is a small horse/large pony and underweight and young so that might change. i really like his movement. he has a huge beautiful walk, very important and underlooked gait. he tracks up and really gets under himself. his trot is the same, in the video he is only able to take a few steps and i imagine if you give him a nice straight away, he will have a beautiful reaching trot with some natural extension. i'd say dressage might be in the cards for this one!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He has amber eyes and pinkish skin. I'm not feeling cremello here. Perlino maybe, or else champagne+cream.

Conformationally he isn't too bad. A couple of faults but nothing huge, perhaps a wee bit long in the back and that shoulder is a tad upright but not horrible. He's a bit undermuscled on his neck at the moment, I would be very interested to see how he looks with muscling and groceries as that may correct into a very nice neck. Yes, very thin, but I really like his walk and his trot. I'd love to see him in good body condition, at canter, because if he has a good canter he may even make a jumper or eventer. There is definitely, at this stage, some potential there for dressage.

I kind of want him... his eyes are such a cool colour, and he's such a cool dude. For a large pony, he is really nice (for the record, I absolutely LOVE ponies, I just haven't seen many nice ones around the 14hh mark)


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like him so much!! I can't wait to get some meat on his bones and start training him (and me)... not bad for only $200!


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

He's so cute!!!  Cream genes get me all the time... LOL. Congrats on your adorable boy! (And for show names... I saw a video on YouTube once with a stallion called "Mr. Stud Muffin"...)


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He's a cutie. How old is he btw?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I was underwhelmed, especially because of his weight and condition, untill I clicked into the video. 

REALLY good walk and lovely mover at the trot. Not only potential as an English horse, I can easily see him doing lower level dressage.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

We think he's about 8 from looking at his teeth, but we haven't had a vet check for us. Called mom today (she lives 2 hours away, and wants to use him for pony rides), and she was irritated at him because she couldn't catch him in the pasture... I walked up and caught him twice when I visited the other day hahaha I told her she's not allowed to get rid of him.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Going to bump this one back to the top  I want some more feedback


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks cute, but really needs a good farrier.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

He's so cute, everyone has covered it.

I have to say, your mum? videos awesomely, so smooth when going along! awesome!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! He's a cutie and you looked good on him. I'd say a good trim and groceries also!!!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

JustAwesome said:


> He's so cute, everyone has covered it.
> 
> I have to say, your mum? videos awesomely, so smooth when going along! awesome!


Haha thanks. She's not very techonologically inclined, so when we were done she handed the camera back to me and said "I think I got it, but I'm not sure." Poor mom.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

maura said:


> I was underwhelmed, especially because of his weight and condition, untill I clicked into the video.


I was underwhelmed too until I saw him running out in the pasture! That's when I fell in love


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> One thing... why do people always associate posting solely with English riding? I ride western and post at the trot... everyone I know does too... it's just a lingering question in my mind...


I ride western and I post to the trot. Sometimes it's slopppy and very ungracefull. All horses are different, some have smoother trots, and you can just use your body and absorb it. My horse has a rough trot that's almost impossible to sit.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I love that big swingy walk of his! Your instincts were definitely right when you said he should be English. He's a lovely little mover! I'd love to see more of your progress as you bring him along.  Ponies are the best! ♥


----------

